# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Korčula, besplatan pregled autosjedalica, 27.8.2014., srijeda.

## Indi

RODIN BESPLATNI PREGLED AUTOSJEDALICA NA KORČULI, srijeda 27.8. 2014.


U  srijedu 27. kolovoza 2014. od 18:00 do 20:00 sati, na predjelu Sv.  Antun (Srednja škola Korčula)  u Korčuli,  udruga RODA - Roditelji u  akciji u suradnji s Crvenim križom organizira besplatan pregled  autosjedalica. 
Pregled prvenstveno služi da bi roditelji mogli  provjeriti jesu li pravilno postavili autosjedalicu u svoje vozilo i  smještaju li pravilno svoje dijete u nju. Naime, autosjedalice smanjuju  rizik pogibije djeteta u sudaru do 70%, a rizik od ozbiljne ozljede za  više od 90%, no samo ako se pravilno koriste. 
Međutim, u Hrvatskoj  se broj pravilno korištenih autosjedalica kreće između 10% i 20%, a to  je brojka koju volonterke i volonteri udruge RODA ovakvim pregledima  nastoje povećati. 
Kako bi savjeti o pravilnoj upotrebi autosjedalica  bili što učinkovitiji, roditelji, koji dolaze na pregled, trebaju sa  sobom donijeti, ako je to moguće, upute proizvođača sjedalice te doći s  djetetom koje se u njoj vozi. 
Osim samoga pregleda, Rodini  savjetnici i savjetnice za autosjedalice roditeljima, i ostalim  vozačima/icama, dijelit će savjete i informacije o važnosti i pravilnom  korištenju autosjedalica te odgovarati na sva pitanja. Pozvane su i sve  trudnice sa svojim partnerima u slučaju da im je potreban savjet u  odabiru prve autosjedalice. 

Roditelje, koji žele obaviti  pregled, molimo da svoj dolazak najave na broj telefona 091 913 7412 i  rezerviraju termin kako bismo na taj način izbjegli duža čekanja. No,  rado ćemo pregledati i one koji se nađu u prolazu, samo ih u tom slučaju  molimo za strpljenje.

----------

